# 10.0-RELEASE -> 10.1-RELEASE on Raspberry Pi?



## nsayer (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm going to take a wild guess that freebsd-update(8) isn't going to support ARM. Is there any reasonable path other than just downloading a 10.1 image and starting from scratch?


----------



## a59303 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have installed ports using Ethernet, and there is a mention of pkg at some point when one tries to explore that route.

`portsnap fetch` takes a while,  `portsnap extract` takes even longer. Like a day for the whole thing.


```
Raspberry Pi model B Revision 2 (512 MB)
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE r260789
```

Have a good day,

a5'


----------



## kpa (Nov 15, 2014)

How long does a full `make buildworld buildkernel` take on that hardware? If it's something tolerable you could do a source based upgrade.


----------



## a59303 (Nov 15, 2014)

I have no experience with `buildworld` and `buildkernel`.  I never built a kernel. I'm probably going about it the hard way but in all of my experience with FreeBSD (which is limited) I have never built a kernel.

To the point though, I was going to mention in that post that I am kind of a 'dumb' user, that is I just get the image and put it on the SD chip.  Although it works fine, no firmware replacement, no configuration of config.txt... the only problem is that the text is somewhat off the screen, which I mentioned here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/rpi-console-spills-off-screen-on-tv-video.48857/.

Thanks,

a5'


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2014)

"Overall real world performance is something like a 300MHz Pentium 2".


----------



## nsayer (Nov 15, 2014)

The question wasn't about ports, it was about upgrading the base from 10.0 to 10.1 without having to just wipe the SD card and start over again.

Which is what I wound up doing in the meantime.


----------



## a59303 (Nov 17, 2014)

Oh, sorry, too quick to write.

a5'


----------



## fstd (Nov 25, 2014)

kpa said:


> How long does a full `make buildworld buildkernel` take on that hardware? If it's something tolerable you could do a source based upgrade.


I ran across this while looking for an answer to how long buildworld will take. I already made buildkernel from the 10.1-RELEASE sources using the stock (RPI-B) configuration, that took 5.5 hours.  It might be slightly faster if I hadn't `nice`'d it, however, the Raspberry Pi was mostly idle so that shouldn't account for much.

It's a Model B, my clock settings are:

```
arm_freq=900
arm_freq_min=700
core_freq=400
core_freq_min=250
sdram_freq=500
sdram_freq_min=400
avoid_pwm_pll=1
over_voltage=6
over_voltage_min=0
```

Edit: `make buildworld` is finally through, that took 52 hours.  Accounting for the (very modest) system load, I guess under optimal conditions it takes something around 48 hours.


----------



## Trevor Bailey (Feb 1, 2015)

Where do you put your clock settings above?  I've modified my config.txt in the boot partition on the SD card, however when I run 
	
	



```
dmesg |grep -i "cpu"
```
 it says "Turbo OFF" and my frequency isn't changing.  Please help me over clock my pi running FreeBSD.  My need to over clock is to hopefully speed up some compile times as you mention above.
Thank-you very much for any help.


----------



## fstd (Feb 1, 2015)

Trevor Bailey said:


> Where do you put your clock settings above?  I've modified my config.txt in the boot partition on the SD card


That's where I have them, too.


My complete /boot/msdos/config.txt is:

```
disable_commandline_tags=1
gpu_mem=32
device_tree=rpi.dtb
device_tree_address=0x100
kernel=uboot.img
hdmi_force_hotplug=1
hdmi_edid_file=1
disable_overscan=1
arm_freq=900
arm_freq_min=700
core_freq=400
core_freq_min=250
sdram_freq=500
sdram_freq_min=400
avoid_pwm_pll=1
over_voltage=6
over_voltage_min=0
```
And I get evidence of it being actually be processed due to hdmi_edid_file=1 without which my display does not work (properly).




> , however when I run
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd, I don't have any such Turbo line at all.


> and my frequency isn't changing.


How do you verify that?  (I haven't verified that the clock is actually 900 MHz in my case, I just assumed it were.)



> Please help me over clock my pi running FreeBSD.  My need to over clock is to hopefully speed up some compile times as you mention above.


I wouldn't have too high hopes where that's concerned - you might perhaps save an hour or so.


----------



## Trevor Bailey (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply.  Well, I guess i'm doing it right then.  Here's the exact output when I run the dmesg command I also included my system version.

```
username@hostname:~ % uname -a

FreeBSD hostname 11.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT #0 r277486: Thu Jan 22 13:54:47 UTC 2015     root@grind.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI-B  arm

username@hostname:~ % dmesg |grep -i "cpu"

CPU: ARM1176JZ-S rev 7 (ARM11J core)

cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0

cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0

bcm2835_cpufreq0: <CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0

bcm2835_cpufreq0: ARM 700MHz, Core 250MHz, SDRAM 398MHz, Turbo OFF
```


----------



## fstd (Feb 1, 2015)

Ah, 11-CURRENT.  This thread was about 10.1-RELEASE, which is what I'm running on mine.


----------



## Trevor Bailey (Feb 1, 2015)

fstd said:


> Ah, 11-CURRENT.  This thread was about 10.1-RELEASE, which is what I'm running on mine.


Sorry about that. I was running 10 on one of my other pi's, however this new one I got is the b+ model so I thought i'd try 11.  I couldn't find anything about over clocking pi's that are running FreeBSD other than here.  Still confused about the Turbo thing, however it's no biggie.  Appreciate the quick responses!


----------



## a59303 (Feb 1, 2015)

have you checked here?

http://elinux.org/RPiconfig

a5'


----------



## mmediouni (Feb 9, 2015)

elinux is obsolete for now ( sadly not updated).
That is *yet* another weird bug and you can't try force_turbo without voiding your warranty (except if you modified the blob, easy to do as RPF released a unstripped one by error).


----------

